# Notes on Kindle?



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you any idea how to create editable notes on K3?
I don't mean the notes inside the books, which are copied into My clippings, but a file which I could create, name and could make ediable notes inside it.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Kindle supports txt and Word documents but I think it's for read-only, not as a text editor. You'd have to create and edit it on your computer and then move it across to your Kindle. 

The keyboard on Kindle isn't exactly ideal for heavy typing so I can see why this isn't supported.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a 'book' available via edukindle.com that is, essentially, a blank book for making notes.  It's called Notepad and can be downloaded free.  But all you're really doing is making notes that attach specifically to that 'book'. . . .to edit or distribute you'd have to copy the file to your computer.

You can buy the edukindle notepad via Amazon. . .if you do -- for something like 99¢ -- you at least can then see your notes via the 'notes and highlights at your page at kindle.amazon.com.  

As history lover mentioned -- you can't 'edit' them on the Kindle except to the extent that you correct typing as you go.  I guess you can open an earlier note and 'edit' it . . . but only to the extent of correcting spelling and punctuation. . .there's no formatting you can do.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Any blank .txt file would be the same as the "book".  Notes are notes.  They will not ever appear as in-line text.  Just how Kindle works.  It is not an editor.


----------



## DevX (Sep 29, 2010)

Creating a txt file is a great idea, thanks. It works flawless as for my needs! 

I created a txt file with a dozen of dots separated by the spaces. So each dot could contain single note.


----------



## meem (Aug 16, 2010)

A Notepad for Kindle:
http://kboards.com/index.php/topic,40233.0.html


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle does NOT support Word docs.  Those have to be converted, to be readable on Kindle.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

If you get the ebook directly from Amazon your notes are also stored on your personal Amazon account for Kindle online.


----------

